# ComboFix wont run



## GaryCantley (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Got a laptop in front of me with a few problems and I'm trying to run ComboFix.

It will run to the point where it says

"Scanning for infected files . . .
This typically doesn't take more than 10 minutes
However, scan times for badly infected machines may easily double



Thats it. I've restarted it 3 times and left it "running" for about 1/2 hour but it never completes stage 1, let along the other stages.

I've removed alot of the problems manually but wanted to run it to make sure I havent missed anything.

Any assistance appreciated

Gary


----------



## Int (Jul 31, 2012)

Sometimes it can take a while.

Here's what I recommend:

1) Rename ComboFix.exe to something like abc123.exe
2) Make sure nothing else is running.
3) Once it starts, don't click ANYTHING. Let it run until it is complete. 

If all that doesn't work, try booting in safemode and running it. Or re-download it.


----------



## Viision (Jul 31, 2012)

Try running rkill and then run combofix or try it in safe mode.


----------



## Dell_Priyanka_S (Jul 31, 2012)

GaryCantley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got a laptop in front of me with a few problems and I'm trying to run ComboFix.
> 
> ...




Hi,

My name is Priyanka and I work for the Social Media and Community Team at Dell.

Combo fix takes a long time to scan, irrespective of the operating system you are using. There are many things that can interfere with Combo fix, and an active malware infection is one of them.

If you suspect your system is infected, I recommend following the preparation guide. Please go to the website- http://bit.ly/4KA84i.

It’s a very powerful tool, so make sure that you run by following the proper steps.

I would suggest that if it’s a malware infection, try to disable the process of the virus by running krill and also Trojan remover. Work in safe mode with networking that would give you less trouble.


Please reply if anymore queries.
Thanks and Regards
DELL_Priyanka_S
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## GaryCantley (Jul 31, 2012)

After leaving it "running" for over an hour it completed stage 1 and then carried on to complete the rest of the stages.

It didnt find anything else, just amazed it took so long to start.

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 31, 2012)

GaryCantley said:


> After leaving it "running" for over an hour it completed stage 1 and then carried on to complete the rest of the stages.
> 
> It didnt find anything else, just amazed it took so long to start.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance



Working in consumer repair it know all too well combofix can take a while to complete stage one. As long as the clock isn't frozen, then combofix is still running.


----------

